# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] κλιματιστικο  klimatair plus

## pourpou

η συσκευη ειναι στην εταιρια που δουλευω κι εχω λαμπαδιασει.
παιρνει μπρος για λιγο και βγαζει κρυο αερα αλλα μετα απο λιγο σταματαει και αναβοσβηνουν τα λεντακια timer και sleep με την ιδια συχνοτητα.
τα βιβλια δεν υπαρχουν για να δω τη σημασια του σφαλματος

----------


## pourpou

τελικα προς ενημερωση το μηχανημα δεν αντεξα και το ελυσα και βρηκα στην εξωτερικη μοναδα ενα σημειο της πλακετας σκασμενο.γεφυρωσα με καλωδιακι το σημειο αλλα παλι δεν δουλεψε οποτε λογικα κατι εχει καψει.παμε για καινουριο μιας και αυτο τα εχει φαει τα ψωμια του απο πολλες αποψεις

----------

